# The Keyblade Concept (Interest Check)



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

How many of you are familiar with the kingdom hearts series on ps2 and psp? 

I tried an Rp based off the Keyblade War on another forum and it died horribly because the players there were unfamiliar with my GMing style and spiralled out of control. However, if there is enough interest here I believe such a thread could survive here. 

The plot would essentially revolve around the lead up to the Keyblade War and the final battle that took place. Though Plotwise the ending would be predetermined the destinies of the player characters would be shaped by their actions. Alignments could change over time and this in itself would affect the characters fates.


Alternatively, given Midge`s success in his Tashiri thread, I was also considering creating a unique setting based off a similar concept to the Keyblade setting and going from there. Kudos to Midge for giving me this idea.


So tell me Heretics, which do you think I should do?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I'm basically going to give you the same advice you gave EH89 not hours ago- go with your own world setting as not everyone may be familiar with the series you refer to. I am personally not interested in a setting that isn't 40k or WH and know nothing about the series you are talking about so... you get the picture.

As we say in the design industry- inspiration not imitation.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Euph. I think that it is much more fun, and ultimately a richer game experience for the players, when you create your own world. Whereas every one on the forum will have some basic knowledge of any RP created in the 40k or Fantasy world, other worlds will be completely unknown. You will have a set of expectations as the GM, and person who has played that particular game, that players who have never been exposed to the background you are working from will never be able to meet.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Im gonna go for the unique setting becuase personally I've never heard of this kingdom hearts series


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Having played and been thoroughly disappointed in a Kingdom Hearts game, I would definitely go for a unique world concept. Unique worlds have the benefit of being entirely your own creation and means no one comes forward with conflicting preconceptions of your RP and what to expect from it. It also leads to less arguments about how specific characters/creatures/races/abilities or whatever you include interact. Even better if you can create a world to the scale Midge goes to as he sets a pretty high standard for GMing and world creation.

For anyone interested in Kingdom Hearts, imagine a series of platformer games containing a mash up of every Disney character available at the time of their release as NPCs with a plot of a similar quality to that of Super Smash Brothers Brawl and you'll be somewhere in the right ballpark. Apologies to you if you're a fan of the games, but personally I can't stand them.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like I will be echoing everyone else who has given voice to their thoughts, and the rather unanimous poll at this time.

Go for the unique setting, or at least do not make the entire plot about something like the finale of the keyblade war. Let something like that be the backdrop of the story, something that you can draw on without the elements of your own story conflicting with or relying to much on it.

I was a very big fan of the first kingdom hearts, and liked much of the second one. So for me, there is a fair bit of interest in seeing what may transpire with this.


And Firedamaged, if that little comment about people 'arguing' is a badly veiled jab at persons who spoke up about glaring inconsistencies or concerned thoughts in Tyranno's Tyranid RP. Quite simply: fuck off, your opinion is your own but if a GM has issue with whats being said in his or her RP then they are the ones who need to say something.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So it seems decided then. :laugh: 

And cheers to Euphrati for pointing out my own hypocrisy. :crazy: 


I`ll get to work on it then. :victory:


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

@darkreever just as an FYI, I don't make jabs at others, I either offer an opinion as this was, or I make a little malice-free joke. I certainly do not mouth off about a completely unrelated topic on a different thread which I feel is tantamount to doing so behind someone's back. I especially do not appreciate being told to fuck off by someone who assumes I am a petty whining child just because I offer an opinion. Yes there were some arguments in the Tyranid thread but at all times during them and now I would like to think I approached the matter objectively and was receptive to the opinions and arguments of others. Whilst that experience may have added something to my opinion it is not the overriding reason behind it, these forums are hardly the be all and end all of my RP experience and I fully agree that the GM should be the one to step in to have final say in any disagreement but I take offence to being abused simply for offering an opinion.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@Firedamaged: Leave your problems elsewhere please. 


Also, i have decided to meet halfway with this idea. I am going to keep the concept of the keyblade as well as the heartless and the nobodies, simply because they are easy to explain and not confined to a single setting. 

I will create my own setting, backstory and plot, and we`ll run with that.


----------

